# Wurmkompost, Komposttee, Terra Preta & Co



## Boneone (26. Juni 2013)

hi,
wollte mal über verschiedene innovative naturnahen Techniken berichten/quatschen.

Wurmkompost kann ich euch sehr empfehlen! 
(bis jetzt habe ich den von "JA Natürlich" & von "Vermigrand" probiert.)
Irgendwann werde ich mir noch eine "Wurmfarm" basteln... 

Komposttee habe ich schon gute/positive Erfahrungen (mit Wurmkompost)! 
Simpel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzCEWb7q1vY
Profi Érgebnisse/Rekorde: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj4FL0u1wvg
Wissenschaftlich: http://microbeorganics.com/#What_is_Compost_Tea_
weis einer von Euch vielleicht wo es „Fisch Fertilizer“ (Kompostierte Fischabfälle) in Österreich oder Deutschland gibt? 

Terra Preta ähnliche Erde durch einbringen von Pflanzenkohle ist eins meiner nächsten Projekte im Garten... (kleinversuche am Berg [nordhang ~1000m Höhe] waren noch nicht soooo erfolgreich  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Os-ujelkgw

EM (=Effektive Microorganismen) habe ich auch positive Erfahrungen mit
fertig gemischten mikrokult®. 
AUCH FÜR TEICHE NUTZBAR!!! http://www.biohelp-shop.at/teich/?count=10
(habe aber leider noch keinen Teich  also auch keine Erfahrungen)

Bokashi habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen ist aber eine EM Version aus Japan...

nun meine frage hat vielleicht einer von euch Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen :beten.

l.g.
alex

P.S.: mein kleines Gemüsebeet vor einer woche


----------

